# My new mango pleco



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone know anything about them? i couldn't find much info on the net. The girl at the fish store told me he'd stay small, but then I read that they grow up to 12 inches :? I guess this is my new poop factory? I don't even really know what they'd eat in the wild, so any tips would be much appreciated! Strangely, I've never had a pleco before... I have two farlowella and they're great with algae. Anywho, here are the pics!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice looking pleco you have.

If you need info on this the best place to go would be planetcatfish. Loads of info on any pleco.


----------



## jmich24 (Oct 12, 2009)

cool fish


----------



## jmich24 (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty


----------



## malawiii (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice pleco, what is it's size now?


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! to get to 12" will take a while, saying that, my mothers common pleco is nearly 16" long and 8 years old.... common plecos are fast growing though!
They can throw fits and take out decorations and uproot plants but if the tank is big enough, no problems :thumb: 
Dan


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

He's almost 4" currently. He made a MESS in the tank! He's been digging tons of holes at night. He uprooted many of the plants. I never see him the day though, so I'm disappointed about that. I hope he'll come out and play soon


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It takes any new fish especially plecos time to settle in. Please read on this pleco as I think its a fancy pleco and may need some dietary requirements that the common pleco won't need. I have just had to do loads of reading about our royal pleco and its slightly different to the common.

Certainly looking good.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunatley Plecos tend to stay under rocks & crevices etc most of the time and do there business at night.... Just think of it as a treat when he comes out during the ligher hours :fish: 
Dan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have seen a couple of 8"+ mangos, not sure about 12" though. I do believe like a lot of other fancy plecos, they will need a bit of meat in their diet. My zebras loved bloodworms.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I would turn down the light. They don't like too bright of a tank. They are more active during the night so feed them at night if you don't find it eating during the day.

L47 does need a higher protein diet with some algae wafer mixed in once a week.


----------



## RicardoPaula (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool fish


----------

